# Prayer for my grandpa please



## Luke0927 (Jan 2, 2013)

Grandpa had to be submitted to the hospital he's been having some heart issues chest pains having to use nitro patches etc...His name his Hayward Martin, would appreciate it, Thanks

Luke


----------



## carver (Jan 2, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Jan 2, 2013)

you got it pal!


----------



## cbaldwin (Jan 2, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 2, 2013)

Luke, Praying for your Grandpa and his doctors...


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 3, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jasper (Jan 3, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 3, 2013)

Prayers from here are added.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks folks, going to go to the hospital later today, was submitted last night so they could monitor and cardiologist was coming in this morning, I guess they will run that light in and see what's needed.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 3, 2013)

sent.


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 3, 2013)

praying!!


----------



## esmit1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Praying for you buddy hope everythings gone be alright


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks folks, they gave him a dye and did an MRI found some blockage will be doing the light in the morning to see how much, if it needs anything hopefully they can do it with something like a stint or something simiar and not have to do a major surgery.  I do appreciate the prayers.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wanted to say thanks again, they did one stint yesterday and he came home this afternoon, they said he should feel 100% better.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 6, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sniper22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Prayers lifted. Sorry I'm just finding this.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jan 14, 2013)

Hope he feels great quickly. Prayers sent


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 14, 2013)

Prayers sent to your grandpa, glad he is doing better.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm asking for prayers again for my grandpa he has been in and out of the hospital over the last six weeks and sent home after a day or so and just gotten worse, he is back now and were trying to get him rested up.  It's not really heart related like last time but due to infection and his physical strength and nerves have really been hit hard been rough on my grandma as well.

Thank you.


----------



## BuckinFish (Mar 13, 2013)

I owe you one, thanks for thinking of us during your hard time.  Focus on your family now, prayers sent


----------



## j_seph (Mar 13, 2013)

Prayers for your grandfather's strength and healing


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------

